# Dog Found



## georgiemac

:? Oh no - i was driving down a busy road earlier this evening when I found a poor timid little dog wandering about - I managed to get her in the car and bring her home - she was completely on her own in a dangerous place. I phoned the dog warden who have just been round. She wasn't chipped and he wanted to take her to the dogs home 25 miles away. The problem was this - what if she belongs to somenone who can't get there to retrieve her and can't afford the £60-70 it costs to release them? They are kept for 7 days and then put up for adoption. But if they are not adopted - what then? I couldn't let her go = so now where does that leave me? I really do not want another dog and neither does myhusband. I have really landed myself now. She is a little Jack Rssell long-haired type - very yound and timid, but friendly. If anyone has lost her in the Southport area - please let me know. Thanks. Marie


----------



## bigfrank3

I just wish your wallet was as big as your heart. 

I'm sure you will be very happy with her, she was obviously meant for you.

Frank


----------



## Mandale

Sounds like a nice dog, hopefully it has escaped and someone is looking for it.

I also like your cat, it looks like mine!

although mine is less of a dancer and more of a sleeper !


----------



## Hezbez

Glad you were there to rescue her.
You could try putting her details in local vets surgerys, local shops etc.
I know I would find it difficult to hand her over to the dog warden not knowing what the future would hold for her.
If you really cannot keep her why not consider the Dog's Trust - they keep them as long as necessary to find them a home.

Good luck.


----------



## georgiemac

I cant see me letting her go anywhere until I find her owner - thats if the owner hasn't thrown her out!! I already sponsor a dog from the dogs' trust so it wouldn't seem right to send her there. I hope there is a happy Christmas ending!! Marie


----------



## Rosbotham

Contacting local vets is a good idea. Sadly, was speaking to my vet recently and he commented that business was slow as in these economic times many owners were treating his services as discretionary/optional...so while it'd be nice to think there's an owner pining for your poor mutt, sadly it may not be the case.

Which end of Southport are you? I've got friends in Birkdale that I can get to ask around if you're at that end.

Go on, you know that within a day or two you won't want to let her go...


----------



## georgiemac

I am in Churchtown - but any help would be appreciated. I will go to the vets tomorrow and also put a little story in the local paper - fingers crossed. You are also probably right I will want her to stay - but for practical reasons - We are both still working - it may not be possible - x


----------



## gasmansgoffa

*OMG know how you are felling*

I have a really great dog an Aussie Poppy the best ever dog,bought as a pup and is loved by all , went to the dogs home to take blankets ( big mistake) came home with a dog border collie, was in the very first kennel thank god i went no further, !!!! ended up having gone to new parent class!!! (please) home inspected, still had too sign disclaimer ( the point of the paper work not sure) dog well settled taking over the house and the people in it, not to mention the M.H. !!!!! good luck it was meant for you. enjoy


----------



## pepandspice

georgiemac said:


> :? Oh no - i was driving down a busy road earlier this evening when I found a poor timid little dog wandering about - I managed to get her in the car and bring her home - she was completely on her own in a dangerous place. I phoned the dog warden who have just been round. She wasn't chipped and he wanted to take her to the dogs home 25 miles away. The problem was this - what if she belongs to somenone who can't get there to retrieve her and can't afford the £60-70 it costs to release them? They are kept for 7 days and then put up for adoption. But if they are not adopted - what then? I couldn't let her go = so now where does that leave me? I really do not want another dog and neither does myhusband. I have really landed myself now. She is a little Jack Rssell long-haired type - very yound and timid, but friendly. If anyone has lost her in the Southport area - please let me know. Thanks. Marie


Hi, I have just sent you a pm.


----------



## Angelad

Its not this this girlie is it

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog_blog.php?dogId=35215

Did the dog warden explain that you will have to keep her for 28 days in case her owners come forward?


----------



## Westkirby01

Local councils retain for 1 week then destroy.
Contact the 'Dogs Trust'. They never put a dog to sleep. Such a young dog will be easily re-homed. It is the old ones that fail to get re-homed. Well done on your care to the dog.


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Local Radio?. Daughter had accident in Northern Spain,two dogs did a runner one was caught, Bertie long gone E-mailed about every rescue in Spain,lady in s/spain took up the case,printed a notice in Sp[anish for Claire to download and print also alerted the local spanish radio station..... 2/3 weeks later,chap driving to work heard the appeal,his men were feeding Bertie on a construction site,Game set and match,result.Phone call to Portugal,even Vettal could not have got there quicker.
Worth a try,but BIG thanks to you,and,don't forget puppy dogs like pressies as well
:wink: 
Hope you ALL :lol: have a Merry Christmas.
Jented


----------



## pepandspice

pepandspice said:


> georgiemac said:
> 
> 
> 
> :? Oh no - i was driving down a busy road earlier this evening when I found a poor timid little dog wandering about - I managed to get her in the car and bring her home - she was completely on her own in a dangerous place. I phoned the dog warden who have just been round. She wasn't chipped and he wanted to take her to the dogs home 25 miles away. The problem was this - what if she belongs to somenone who can't get there to retrieve her and can't afford the £60-70 it costs to release them? They are kept for 7 days and then put up for adoption. But if they are not adopted - what then? I couldn't let her go = so now where does that leave me? I really do not want another dog and neither does myhusband. I have really landed myself now. She is a little Jack Rssell long-haired type - very yound and timid, but friendly. If anyone has lost her in the Southport area - please let me know. Thanks. Marie
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I have just sent you a pm.
Click to expand...

Hi Tezza10, hope you found this website ok and if you are reading this, I have passed your details on to the person who has found the dog via private message. Hope they see the message asap and get in touch with you.. 
Regards. 
Dawn.


----------



## gasmansgoffa

*P.M !!!!*

how do I access that then??? can not see a mail box,

:?:


----------



## KeithChesterfield

The Personel Messages are at the top left hand corner of the page - close to the picture of the MH.


----------



## Rosbotham

I sincerely hope we're about to be onto a happy ending, but joining up the dots on pepandspice's good work:

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog_blog.php?dogId=35215


----------



## georgiemac

Great news - thanks to this great site and pepandspice we have found the owners - the little dog is called Bonnie and she lives nearby - I am so relieved. I am taking her home later. Thanks to all for the help - Happy Christmas xx Marie


----------



## motormouth

What a brilliant outcome. The power of the internet eh??

Well done to all concerned, especially Georgiemac.


----------



## Angelad

Fantastic News -    and all Thanks to you Marie for taking the time to help Bonnie and not driving by. Lets hope her owners get her microchipped ASAP - the Dog Warden should help with that


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

What a heart warming story and a SUPERB END RESULT.

Well done Marie and pepandspice.


----------



## regnarts

Well done to all concerned, a really good result here.
Brightened up my Monday morning, nice to hear some good news these days, please keep us informed of the return to owners.
Thank You


----------



## pepandspice

georgiemac said:


> Great news - thanks to this great site and pepandspice we have found the owners - the little dog is called Bonnie and she lives nearby - I am so relieved. I am taking her home later. Thanks to all for the help - Happy Christmas xx Marie


Hi Marie, brilliant news, I am so pleased. Glad I looked on MHF last night and well done to you for looking after Bonnie. Thanks also to everyone who took the time to post replies on this forum. Dawn.xx


----------



## CliffyP

Well done Dawn


----------



## aldra

What a brilliant outcome

Bonnie home for Christmas  

Well done Marie and Dawn

Highlights again the importance of having your dog microchipped

Aldra


----------



## CliffyP

aldra said:


> What a brilliant outcome
> 
> Bonnie home for Christmas
> 
> Well done Marie and Dawn
> 
> Highlights again the importance of having your dog microchipped
> 
> Aldra


Do you mean your dog cant talk 8O


----------



## Broom

Hi All

A good result and a Merry Christmas to Bonnie.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## georgiemac

Just to update you all - I have taken Bonnie home to her mumd and dad. Mum is a lady with dementia and dad is her son who cares for her. All the family are really glad to be reunited - especially Bonnie who wagged her little bottom off with delight - I nearly cried!! I also received a big tin of chocs and a thank you card. Must go out looking for more little dogs!! :lol: Thanks again everyone xxx


----------



## gasmansgoffa

Delighted, Happy xmas all

Loraine


----------



## LadyJ

georgiemac said:


> Just to update you all - I have taken Bonnie home to her mumd and dad. Mum is a lady with dementia and dad is her son who cares for her. All the family are really glad to be reunited - especially Bonnie who wagged her little bottom off with delight - I nearly cried!! I also received a big tin of chocs and a thank you card. Must go out looking for more little dogs!! :lol: Thanks again everyone xxx


You can borrow mine any day Marie :lol:

Well done you  Happy Christmas to you and George

Jacquie


----------



## JockandRita

georgiemac said:


> clipped...........I nearly cried!! I also received a big tin of chocs and a thank you card. Must go out looking for more little dogs!! :lol: Thanks again everyone xxx


Nice one. :thumbleft: Enjoy the choccies, you certainly deserve them.

It is nice to read, that wee Bonnie's owners presented you with a token of their appreciation, for your efforts. Well done, and to those that sourced the info.

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Jented

Hi. 
Well done you two,now down to business. How soon can you get the Book.DVD,Film,onto the market?. I already have the Title .
"A Christmas TAIL!".
You two and the rest of us are very happy,imagine how happy the family are,and Bonnie.Best Christmas present yet,Merry Christmas.
Jented.


----------



## Suenliam

I have just read the sad post about Biscuit and was prepared for another cry at the start of this thread. Well - I'm crying, but with happiness at such a successful outcome for Bonnie, her family and georgiemac. Lovely to read such a good story.

What a forum 8) 

Sue


----------



## Hezbez

The power of MHF people!
A happy endng for Bonnie.
Well done to all involved.


----------



## georgiemac

Steven Speilberg here we come :lol: :lol:


----------



## patp

Wonderful!

Can I ask what use the dog warden was? If the wonderful people on here managed to reunite this little doggie with its owner why couldn't they?

I used to pick up a Boxer on a regular basis and reunite it with its owner. After a while I tried phoning the owner to come get the dog and she said "just chuck him out - he'll come home eventually"! (They lived in a huge. moated, manor house). Got fed up in the end and called the dog warden. He happily told me that the owner's fines were already up to several hundred pounds and that he would gladly take the dog back to them to collect another fine! Made me wonder if they see dogs as a money making source?


----------



## Penquin

Excellent news, well done for the care and love that you have shown, many others would not even have tried the first thing and would simply have looked the other way  

I bet her owners are relieved - the pain of losing something so precious is immense,

a really good news story, thanks for telling us,  

Dave


----------



## georgiemac

I think the dog wardens are really there just to keep stray dogs off the street - secondary importance to reuniting dogs with owners. They did post a found notice on www.animalwardens.co.uk but it was dogslost.co.uk which was the most useful - with pictures to add to the appeal. Anyway - in this case all well that ended well. - Marie


----------

